# prob a stupid question, but still learning about kenyi



## LisaDConley34 (Sep 7, 2008)

i have been told many time that kenyi are aggressive fish, but i am wondering if they are only aggressive in groups. We have a new 60 gallon with this stocking list
3 yellow labs
3 rustys
2 acei
3 socoloif
1 red zebra
2 cobalts
and one unknown
if we put a single kenyi in there while they are all still juveniles would they be ok since there are so many other fish

also we have a one auratus thats still a juvenile would he be okay in the 60 gallon or would that be bad too

the only reason so many questions is because the kenyi and auratus are among our favorites and kinda being held in the 30 gallon while we figure this out.

F.Y.I. our 60 gallon is 4 feet if that makes any difference...
Any input or advice is appreciated


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

In the nicest way possible, I most definately wouldnt No!

Thats quite an aggressive tank you have there anyway and to add Lombardoi would be detrimental to the other tankmates and your state of mind eventually :wink:

Im quite biased on Lombardoi anyway- i think they display hyper dominance in both mixed mbuna and single species tanks....*** had them in both on 3 separate occasions- and found the females to be just as bad.... I would personally steer clear and maybe even consider taking another look at your stocklist in the near future. Are all your fish juv's or adults?

Be lucky
xx


----------



## LisaDConley34 (Sep 7, 2008)

yes they are all still juvis..so the kenyi i guess will have to stay in the 30 gal til we can figure out what to do with him... what are your feeling toward the auratus?

also any other advice would be great such as stocking or anything else you think we should know .


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree about not adding the lombardoi. I also wouldn't add the auratus because those are as aggressive or more so than kenyi.

I don't agree that you tank is an aggressive mix. Socolofi can be, but the rest are pretty laid back by mbuna standards.

Honestly, in a 60g tank, I'd just make sure you have at least 1M/2F of the groups you have in there. In tanks that size, I prefer the less groups and more of each group approach. I honestly don't have a lot of experience in the tanks with wide varieties of cichlids.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think it's going to be an overly aggressive mix because of the species group sizes and the number of species.

This is one of those cases where I would recommend determining whether you're interested in breeding or whether you just want a tank full of colour.

If you're interested in breeding, I'd reduce the species numbers to 4 species, and add to those group sizes/male to female ratios.

If you just want a nice tank to look at, I'd go with an all male tank and one of each species.

With these small group sizes, singles of this, 2 of that, the aggression of the fish can be intensified.

Acei and Yellow labs both do much better in larger groups - yes, they're more passive than most mbuna, but to fully enjoy them and their behaviour, you have to make them feel comfortable. In small groups like you have them, they will be easily intimidated by the more aggressive species.

I would leave out the auratus and kenyi completely. :thumb:


----------



## ragga86 (Jul 7, 2008)

I Have a kenyi in my tank right now at school, its a 30gl. When i first got him, for about a month he was a BIG problem. He was getting out of control. He would basically make my other three fish hide in the top corner near the heater and filter, while he runs the whole tank, missing fins etc. I added allot more rocks and hiding places, and he calmed down allot. He is still a jerk dont get me wrong haha, but i would suggest giving him a big tank so he can have his own space AKA the whole other half of the tank haha. I have a 55gl at home, i just have time to run home and throw him in, school is more important than some fish.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

ragga86 said:


> school is more important than some fish.


I bet those poor other 3 fish trying to escape the kenyi would beg to differ! :wink:

FWIW, a 55G really isn't large enough for kenyi, either.


----------



## ragga86 (Jul 7, 2008)

The tables have turned in mÃ½ tank. My kenyi is the weak link and is being picked on. But a very big question, why is is that in every thread I go into the first reply is "you don't have a big enough tank....the fish do not suit the tank......your doing this wrong and doing that wrong". Not every one can afford a 25486325498 GL tank with a top of the line filter.This is not a message geared towards anyone, but I'm just tired of people always saying this sort of things to others. IF some one wants to put a oscar in a 10 do it. Yea I know that's a crazy move but its up to that person, don't flame him for it.Yes I know its important. Info to know,but my gosh.


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

Its not about "flaming" anyone, its about health and well being of the fish concerned....All people are trying to do is educate those who are slightly ignorant to certain factors of fishkeeping. Your statement being a fine example- putting an oscar in a 10gal tank is just damnright cruel to the fish itself- what a miserable (+most likely short) life he would live.

Everyone has to learn from their own mistakes and unfortunately pure ignorance plays a big part in fishkeeping. I wish i had joined this site years ago, wouldv'e saved myself alot of money and heartache...

Prevention is better than cure and if there are people around that can advise you from their own mistakes then why not give that advice.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

becadavies is right...

By your own statement, ragga86, the kenyi in your 30G tank has terrorized the other fish in this tank.

In telling you that the 55G may not work out as well, you _might_ realize that you don't have a tank suitable for that particular fish and rehome him.

The statements I made are in the interest of the well being of the fish. I believe that we have do have a responsibility to the pets we choose to care for, even if they are just "some fish".

You don't have to have a monster tank...You just need one _large enough_...


----------



## ragga86 (Jul 7, 2008)

becadavies said:


> Its not about "flaming" anyone, its about health and well being of the fish concerned....All people are trying to do is educate those who are slightly ignorant to certain factors of fishkeeping. Your statement being a fine example- putting an oscar in a 10gal tank is just damnright cruel to the fish itself- what a miserable (+most likely short) life he would live.
> 
> Everyone has to learn from their own mistakes and unfortunately pure ignorance plays a big part in fishkeeping. I wish i had joined this site years ago, wouldv'e saved myself alot of money and heartache...
> 
> ...


Dont get me wrong, i am all for the promotion of the better well being of fish, and to ensure they have adequte living conditiongs. But when i meant "flame" i was refering to the " post your tanks" section. For example, some members would have green gravel with purple plants and he is roasted by everyone. Telling him that he needs to get sand, more rocks blah blah blah, It just makes me mad. If a person wants to have pink gravel with blue plants, and a mermaid swimming around let them do that. Everyone has thier own opinion.

I agree with your statement, prevention is better than cure. I was in no way directing my comments towards the more usefull info on this forum. Maybe i should have cleared up my argument a little more before. Sorry if i came off the wrong way.
Neways back to the fish, thats what were here for right?


----------

